# How do you all feel about bug out vests?



## pyro3190 (Apr 30, 2013)

So lately I've been looking into what to wear in a disaster or a riot situation. I was just wondering what everyone thinks about a tactical vest , doesn't have to be bulletproof but I feel like you won't have to carry much. You can put your supplies in the pouches and strap on guns,knifes ect. Feel free to comment and let me know what you think about them . Also feel free to let me know what you plan on what to wear or carry in that situation. Thank you!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I just was wondering if there are some*

I sew, and I like to personalize things such as a tactical vest. Does someone make a decent tactical vest? I was just looking for them a couple days ago so that I could get ideas for sewing some.

Any ideas for the type of fabric to use and does anyone have one or have ideas for them?

I do not have a bullet proof vest, so I do not know how much of a challenge it would be to make it bullet proof.

I was thinking of including pockets for knives, fishing gear, flashlight, firestarting, snacks, bandana, paracord, tissue, large trash bag, hand sanitizer (it burns, doesn't it, so could assist with fire starting?), holster.

Some of these pockets could be interior and some could be exterior.

There could be small loops with rings.

I am looking for ideas and suggestions.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Unless you have access to ballistic material you are not going to make a vest bullet resistant, unless you sew in iron plates. A tac. vest is nice to have, has lots of pockets but not necessary. If you find yourself in a riot grab your hat and run the other way.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a few US Palm Defenders. They are configured to carry a pistol, 1 spare pistol mag, 2 AR15 mags, 1 knife and 1 multi-tool. They have armor in the front and back covering center of mass. Not bad for around $200 each. They are not exactly tactical vests, but they are highly customizable using molle gear or you can buy them already set up. I am working on having one for every member of my family (capable of shooting) set up to meet each person's individual needs.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I like Sentry's idea above. At one point I had vests for about every member of my family. However, the vests I am speaking about had no ballistic claims and this sets his post apart. The biggest drawback to most vests is weight. A contractor in Afghanistan wears a vest with 2 or 4 plates in it (Front Back and sides), ten to twelve M16 Magazines, 2 or 4 M9 magazines, plus assorted other pouches. This weighs in at 85 pounds or more. 

Sentry's version is good for defending your turf. If you are talking about Get out of Dodge then consider a really good backpack system. Stay low key on the road. If you do wear one then have something loose fitting to put over it to stay at least a bit low key. Getting out is done best when you blend in. GB


----------



## pyro3190 (Apr 30, 2013)

Very well said all! Thanks for replying! Maybe ill Make one and try it out camping! Ill post some pros and cons after I go Camping!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

There are several companies that make tactical vests some are very expensive others are cheaper. Im Assuming you are looking for a vest with basic pockets and holsters. If this is the case Galls, Blackhawk, and Condor all make simple vests in a variety of configurations and colors for a relatively cheap price.Most are made of nylon. Some tactical vests allow for the addition of ballistic panels and/or plates but these are more expensive. Depending on what your plans are a tactical vest may be a good idea. I would suggest that you purchase some type of ballistic vest for yourself and your family.

If you decide to do that, be prepared to spend a pretty penny around $500 is the low end $1000+ is the high end. I wouldn't buy anything less than level IIA and I would have a vest custom fit to you if you plan on wearing it for extended periods...trust me it makes a huge difference. Females should be fitted with female ballistic vests...there is a huge comfort and fit difference. Savvy (a company under Safariland) is the company mine was made by. Safariland, SecondChance, and ABA all make great vests. Custom fitting will cost more but it makes it more comfortable. In a pinch any ballistic vest will do but if the fit is improper it can cause major blunt force trauma issues if you take a round.

The vests Sentry talked about are also a great combo solution to the issue and much cheaper. But they don't give you as much ballistic material surface area. 

Good luck


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Backpack preferred. Holds a lot more but would be a hindrance during a RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!

Tactical vest would allow you to move more quickly and carry the basics if/when you get separated (temporary or permanently) from your backpack.

For BOL defense you could have a preloaded tactical vest ready. Allows you to quickly defend.

As for a riot situation I'd suggest tennis shoes and dressing light. Run at right angles to the riot and as quickly as possible. Once your are safe, figure out how to get to your BOL.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Vietnam era photographer's vest.all the pockets you'll ever need!
its like having an extra BOB on you.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll had a couple thoughts. I've worn many different types of vest over the years, being a ground guy and eventually a survival vest as a pilot, i've picked up a few things along the way. I've also taken much interest in this company as the prices are reasonable for a higher degree of added ballistic protection.

http://www.ar500armor.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=165

No matter what you decide to do BOB or BOVest. If the item is small or extremely important, consider tying some strands of 550 para cord to it and then tying the other end inside the pocket the item will be stored in. We do this for all aviation survival vests, in the event of worst case scenario (which we are all prepping for) that you are holed up on your way to BOL or using an item and you get jumped or forced to move from that location so fast you could drop said item and lose it. If it's tied it will drag behind you or give a chance to collect it on the run. When I went into Iraq the first time flying apaches, I used a 3 day old vietnam style buttpack with a 2' piece of 550 chord tied to the bag, and the dring tied to the other end. When I got in the helicopter for any mission is sat beside me on the console and was clipped to my vest I wore. My thinking was if I ever went down and ran from the bird and in a panic forgot to grab the bag it would follow me through the sand till i could pick it up. I carried extra food, water pouches, ammo, pancho and my beloved chewing tobacco. The last thing I wanted was to be on the run and not have any chew. vract:

I'm working on the funds to get a two of these vest at the above website 1 for me and the Mrs's, and will be securing most things inside the vest as I described.

I found a picture to show what I meant about tying things to the vest. Also one more thing if you vacume seal things up and place them in your BOB or BOv, consider taking some scissors and cutting a V in the side of the pouch to sorta pretear the pouch like some modern packages have along the edge to help you tear them open. If you are injured hand or arm, and can't use two hands using your mouth and a hand to tear open a pouch would be almost impossible.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

A tac vest can be your best friend if setup right and you have practice with it as well.
We have tactical vests and ours are setup with ammo, water, first aid, and team based comms. These can accept plates, currently the budget isn't allowing us to have them though. (Actually me personally, I'm using a chest rig, the family is using vests)
We keep ours all setting on top of our BOB so when we need to go, we throw on the vest, grab your pack, hit the gun safe to holster up, and go.

Before you get a vest (or chest rig) make sure you do your homework before you buy. Perfect example is the chest rig I am currently using. I like it, but the main pouches are sewn in place and I don't like that. If I had it to do over again I would have gotten a different one.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i have a plate carrier at home with 2 steel plates, and i have my old army pistol belt with everything i need on it


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

A tactical vest screams to predatory types: "I have cool tools and toys! Try to take them! Better yet follow me home and attack later...!"


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

A tactical vest screams to predatory types: "I have cool tools and toys! Try to take them! Better yet follow me home and attack later...!" A fishing vest, or other civilian style is less tempting. Better yet is one with hidden pockets under a nice layer of 'puffy' down (hiding a multitude of 'stuff'). In the warm weather, a lighter version, nice and LOOSE with hidden pockets to help keep your hands free. Zippered tops keep the 'stuff' inside when things get physical and make less noise than velcro...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll have to look around and find it, but there is a company who sells backpacks and briefcases with a ballistic panel to be used in emergency/active shooter situations. That backpack may be something to consider.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

When your talking about a SHTF situation where you are bugging out, having the stuff stands out, but so does not having the stuff. Sure you can spend twice the money to get concealed gear, but personally a "majority" of people will steer clear if they see you well armed, with tactical gear. Also If I'm wearing my tactical gear like my vest, it's when things have gone so completely south that you will be wearing your vest anyway. Otherwise you keep it nearby.
There is always two ways to think about it. It's just like carrying a pistol. I know a bunch of people that are adamant that you should NEVER open carry, that you are asking for trouble. I personally open and conceal carry and don't feel there is a difference. Plus all three times that I was present and stopped a robbery I was open carrying and the bad guy saw I had a gun and decided otherwise.
Number one rule of bad guys: They want soft easy targets
Number one rule to remember about bad guys: They aren't the smartest guys in the world, otherwise they wouldn't be bad guys.
This is generally speaking and there is always exceptions to the rule, but you can't prepare for every exception, instead you prepare for the general rule and be ready to adjust and handle the exceptions if/when they come.

Now with all that being said, I would still go with a vest that has molle straps on it, can be easily adjusted, plus it has quick release straps so if you have to bail on your vest in a hurry as well you can.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

ok on this subject i might be on the overkill-paranoid side. 
Since i live in the middle of absolutly nowhere at the end of a goat path and this is the bol I have limited myself to a well worn college boy style back pack brown not camo and a well worn camo butt pack.
When I sit up at night my feet hang over a pair of boots that are tied to slip on.
They can be proper tied later.
My bib overall pockets are packed.
A pyrenese dog sleeps between me and the exit.
A beat up [appearance] 12 gauge and my packs sleep between me and the dog.
In seconds I can be out the door and wearing full battle farmer brown uniform.
At that time I will have light,fire,food,medicine,several 12 gauge shells including a few exotics.
And something no one would ever expect 32 gig of pdf files including ditch medicine,several audiobooks,music,movies.
And that is wrapped in 3 layers of tinfoil and 3 layers of ziplocks.
If you want a crash course on the opperation of a cheiften main battle tank I think have it.
If you want a very bright morse code to start flashing 15 min after I leave the area I know I have that.
And I also know I have LYNYRD.
AND MY HOUSE MOVES.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I sew, and I like to personalize things such as a tactical vest. Does someone make a decent tactical vest? I was just looking for them a couple days ago so that I could get ideas for sewing some.
> 
> Any ideas for the type of fabric to use and does anyone have one or have ideas for them?
> 
> ...


http://armorco.com/shop/category.aspx?catid=2


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

My BOV(est).
Not visible is the Glock knife at the rear right position .
There is usually a rolled up poncho under the butt pack ( it has straps)


----------

